# Any cigar friends in Costa Rica?



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all,
This goes out to all my fellow Costa Rican cigar buffs....

We will be having a huge cigar pre-NYE blow out and smoke off at our exclusive lounge in Escazu. I would like to personally invite all of you.

Not knowing the boundaries of spam...and not wanting to break any rules...if you are in CR, hit me up and lets share some stories at this monthly event.!


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow I miss Escazu....first time i ever got really really drunk was there must have been 15 at the time ....haven't been to CR since 05 but will certainly be visiting in the next few years as its been too long and my wife has never been. Will try to stop by as I have good friends in Santa Ana.


----------



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

apexking said:


> Wow I miss Escazu....first time i ever got really really drunk was there must have been 15 at the time ....haven't been to CR since 05 but will certainly be visiting in the next few years as its been too long and my wife has never been. Will try to stop by as I have good friends in Santa Ana.


very cool!
please hit me up and first drink on me 
I live in Santa Ana as well...love it


----------

